# Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game II vs Old Town Predator 13



## MTBbrewer

I am going to purchase my first Kayak and want to know if anyone on here has an opinion on which one of these kayaks are better. I know that there doesn't seem to be a lot of difference between them. I am leaning towards the Prowler. I was going to buy a less expensive kayak to start with, but after seeing this one I decided I really liked the width and stability among other things.


----------



## Shark Hunter

My Brother just bought one and it is nice. The only drawback is the speed. I have a Trident 13. It will get up and go.:boat:


----------



## JD7.62

Come up to Broxsons in Navarre and check them out side x side. If you are going to fish exclusively inshore grab the Predator, a little bit of both grab the big game, offshore exclusively grab the Trident 13.


----------



## Bahen

The two boats are extremely similar, but I found the Predator 13 to be a better paddling boat. It glides very well on the water for a boat of that width. You'll have no problem with it offshore or inshore. We have a demo model of it here at Pensacola Kayak & Sail if you want to come test it out.


----------



## aquatic argobull

I went from a Heritage angler 14 to the Prowler Big game to the trident 13. The big game was the most stable and fun to fish from, but I got rid of it because of how slow it was.


----------



## gulfbreezetom

I have the Walmart Sundolphin 12' SOT. It may be a deathtrap, but it was only $400. It was a great starter 'yak. I would rent several kayaks and actually fish out of them before you spend a lot of money. I'm upgrading this summer, but glad I spent the time learning how to be safe in my cheap starter.


----------



## Shark Hunter

I did a lot of research before I bought my Trident 13. It is pretty stable and is very fast. I saw a video of a guy keeping up with a pod of dolphins on one and it Sold Me!:batman:


----------



## MTBbrewer

Thanks for all the info. I will post pictures of my new ride soon.


----------



## Yakaholic

I have a Prowler Big Game and it is very stable but slow. Great to fish from, not good for a long trip. If you fish near your launch its perfect. Long trips with wind and current can be challenging. I have a Ocean Kayak Zest 2 exp tandem that is almost 17' long and it actually paddles with only me in it better than the Big Game. Its also a few inches narrower. Overall very good yak. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------

